# OK??? what the heck is this? MUST LOOK ROFL



## cenedra (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone wanna take a guess at this?????????
lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-unique-fis...ryZ20755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I've been looking at it and uh.....still not sure:? No way in heck I'd pay 1000 dollars for that!:???: I'm gonna watch it and see if someone actually bids on it:lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It looks like a vase lmao. Hard to make? You got to be kidding! Someone with an ebay account ought to ask how many gallons it holds...looks like about one lol.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, I've sent several questions. I'm not interested in buying but thought it would be interesting to see whta they have to say.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

$15k to make?:roll: Sucker born every minute /or/ "Business expense" write off.

Hard to tell how many gallons it is, not many things in the pic to gauge size, but I would guess maybe tops 15 gal maybe. 

Starting bid for a (cracked) tank :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm thinking it should start at more like a buck 'o five.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That thing is probably only worth like 50 bucks to begin with....


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Still no word from the seller...


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

wildtiger said:


> Still no word from the seller...


That doesn't suprise me. He probably doesn't know what it is himself and figured he could pass it off as some weird betta tank or something....looks more like some kind of candle holder to me LOL.....1000 dollars at any rate is still insane!


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen some pretty stupid things worth alot of money, while I was working as a mover last summer; just because they were made by some "artist". The area that item is selling from is a very wealthy area of Toronto. I wouldn't be suprised at all if it actually was 15K new.

To give you an idea of the money in that area: A friend of mine's mom won a house in that area, in one of those $100 a ticket charity lotteries. The house just sold for 2.3 million(gameroom, library, indoor basketball court, etc...) and it looks like a guest house for one of the neighboring houses.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i sent him a question about the size of it and nothin so far. and 1000 is just the starting bid, he actually expects people to have a bidding war for that useless tank.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I 

Don't

Get 

It.


LMAO! What the heck?! It looks like a wine glass. --With no wine in it, I see.
I don't think anyone would take it if the person PAID them to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

> I'm thinking it should start at more like a buck 'o five.


Well, if you can buy freedom for that price, you ought to be able to get a fish tank for it. 

I think I actually saw that exact votiv candle holder at the 99 cent store yesterday. The seller will be making quite a profit.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

thats the stupist thing Ive seen I think


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i wondering if they got pics messed up, in one picture it looks like you see a part of a fish tank. a large cycinder. maybe they just took pics of the bar stool on accident??


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I think the bloke is just taking the mick and having a laugh..ive seen a few things on ebay like this....must be nothing on the tv and he has no girlfriend.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I was thinking same thing "looks lord of rings" But you know what, could make a cool torch, fill it with gasoline and lit it, there ya go!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I was thinking same thing "looks lord of rings" But you know what, could make a cool torch, fill it with gasoline and lit it, there ya go!


uh.... dont you mean oil?? gas would only make a good torch for a second. then... well, you would need more gas. and eyebrows, and probably fingers.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea but gas so much more fun to watch it go "poof"


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow... it's amazing the things people make these days. The stem of the thing looks like well molded metalic playdoah and the "tank" part of it looks like no more than a weird vase. 



MalawianPro said:


> yea but gas so much more fun to watch it go "poof"


You won't have time to watch it go poof bacause before you can blink your eye, move your hand, or turn your face... the skin will have already been burnt off your body.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> uh.... dont you mean oil?? gas would only make a good torch for a second. then... well, you would need more gas. and eyebrows, and probably fingers.





> You won't have time to watch it go poof bacause before you can blink your eye, move your hand, or turn your face... the skin will have already been burnt off your body.


You know, when you insist on sticking with facts, it really sucks the fun out of life. :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

|V|][{|-|/\[-|_ said:


> You know, when you insist on sticking with facts, it really sucks the fun out of life. :lol:


yea.... facts suck.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> yea.... facts suck.


no truer words have ever been spoken


----------

